# Was denkst DU über Informatik?



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (3. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich sitze im Informatikunterricht und darf einen Vortrag über das Thema "Wie sieht die Gesellschaft die Informatik?" machen.
Deswegen bitte ich euch, hier mitzumachen. ihr dürft gerne eine Meinung dazuschreiben, aber pls dann nur eine konstruktive und keine "nette Umfrage" Antworten oder flames.
Bitte verschieben wenn im falschen Forum!


----------



## b1ubb (3. April 2008)

und was hat das mit WoW zu tun ?!??!?!

:bash !!!!


----------



## Lokibu (3. April 2008)

Ja du hast recht, ist auf jedenfall im falschen Forum... mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, wieso?

Und was macht ihr in Informatik? Also wir haben früher hauptsächlich programmiert. Referate etc. in dieser Form hatten wir nie.. wie sich die Zeiten ändern.


----------



## Gurgoth (3. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und was hat das mit WoW zu tun ?!??!?!
> 
> :bash !!!!



na aber das ist doch vollkommen klar: der te möchte das klischee, dass alle wow-spieler nerdige informatiker sind noch etwas auswalzen

genauso wie der threadgeber der "Macht doch alle items grün ;-(" verbrochen hat, das klischee bedienen möchte, dass alle wow spieler leben und selbestverwirklichung in der realität durch itemgier/protzen in azeroth ersetzt haben

oh mann, die threads heute sind echt unter aller kanone und lassen uns ALLE nicht gerade in gutem licht darstehen, da wirklich alle klischees bedient werden...traurig, dass die threads dann auch noch von der zukünftigen geistigen elite dieses landes kommt...ihr zahlt 500,- gebühren pro semester, solltet ihr nicht öhm, sagen wir...STUDIEREN?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. April 2008)

Öhm, ich fand die Antwortmöglichkeiten ein wenig komisch, aber du hast dir das sicherlich gut überlegt ^^

Ich kenne einige Informatiker. Es gibt viele Freaks unter ihnen, die ziemlich viel unnützen Kram programmieren um zu zeigen, wie "genial" diese sind.... die sind meist aber auch nicht "gelernte" Programmierer. Mein Freund hinzegen (nur als Beispiel) ist Diplom-Softwareingeneur und ich denke er ist sicherlich kein Freak, sondern programmiert sinnvolle Software, die die Wissenschaft durchaus voranbringen kann. Deswegen habe ich genommen, daß es auch nur Menschen sind.... negative Beispiele gibt es halt zu genüge.


----------



## dracongield (3. April 2008)

bin selber informatiker.
und wir sind die zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und viele Informatiker spielen halt spiele weil sie gerne und viel am PC sind, da wird man leichter "infiziert" von wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurgoth (3. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und was hat das mit WoW zu tun ?!??!?!
> 
> :bash !!!!



na aber das ist doch vollkommen klar: der te möchte das klischee, dass alle wow-spieler nerdige informatiker sind noch etwas auswalzen

genauso wie der threadgeber der "Macht doch alle items grün ;-(" verbrochen hat, das klischee bedienen möchte, dass alle wow spieler leben und selbestverwirklichung in der rl durch itemgier/protzen in azeroth ersetzt haben

oh mann, die threads heute sind echt unter aller kanone und lassen uns ALLE nicht gerade in gutem licht darstehen, da wirklich alle klischees bedient werden...traurig, dass die threads dann auch noch von der zukünftigen geistigen elite dieses landes kommt...


----------



## Ruansiel (3. April 2008)

Da fehlte noch die Selbsteinschätzung... "Wir sind freaks"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

kommt drauf an wie ein Informatiker seine Faehigkeiten nutzt
du hast naemlich einen Aspekt ausser acht gelassen
es gibt (leider) genug Informatiker, die ihre Faehigkeiten dazu nutzen um anderen zu schaden, denn auch Hacker haben meist eine detaillierte Informatiker-Ausbildung hinter sich
die wuerde ich nicht gerade als Gesellschaftsdienlich bezeichnen (spiele-programmierer uebrigens auch nicht, da es berreiche in der robotik, applikations-entwicklung gibt, die ich eher als gesellschaftsdienlich finde als schnoede spiele)


----------



## Maradil (3. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und was hat das mit WoW zu tun ?!??!?!
> 
> :bash !!!!



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE bin IT-Kaufmann, nich so der Programmierer, aber wie man unschwer erkennen kann sitze ich hier auf Arbeit und hab nix besseres zu tun als täglich meinen Senf in WoW Foren zu posten ;P


----------



## Cholan (3. April 2008)

Hmm, so wirklich passt diese Umfrage nicht ins Buffed-Forum, aber okay:
Bin auch Informatiker und ohne uns gäb's diese Seite nicht, kein WoW und ca. 1 Mio. andere Dinge, die für das heutige digitale Leben unverzichtbar geworden sind! Noch Fragen?? ;-)


----------



## dejaspeed (3. April 2008)

Soll ich dir bei den Matheaufgaben auch gleich helfen ?


----------



## Dentus (3. April 2008)

Informatiker erschaffen einen Großteil der Freizeitgestaltung, der User in diesem Forum.

Ich halte die Fragen hier für massiv überflüssig. Außerdem sind die Auswahlmöglichkeiten ja mal nur dämlich.

Pass lieber beim Vortrag auf!


----------



## *nicePiccolo* (3. April 2008)

diese umfrage kannst du, so wie sie ist, nehmen und wegwerfen.

1. sollten mehr antwortmöglichkeiten zur verfügung stehen (informatiker können freaks/"nur" menschen sein und die zukunft vorantreiben.. oder nicht?!)
2. FALSCHES FORUM!
3. geh weg.


----------



## GodsS (3. April 2008)

Informatiker (insbesondere Progger) sind die Besten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...das is das einzige was mir dazu einfällt. Achja Allianz, die kanns...

So wollte nur nen paar Sprüche raushauen


----------



## Gurgoth (3. April 2008)

ahahaha, und ich erfülle das klischee, die thraeds nich richtig zu lesen...ich korrigiere mich selbst:

schüler zahlen natürlich keine gebühren

ach und bevors kommt: das is nix gegen informatiker, aber das wisst ihr ja :-*


----------



## Seufernator (3. April 2008)

Informatiker sind die Zukunft, klar ohne sie würde es WoW nicht geben. Darum ist es wahrscheinlich im WoW Forum und nicht irgendwo anders.


----------



## monkeyflash (3. April 2008)

Computerfreak, Computerfreak, lebst in deiner Welt
Hackst mit dicken Fingern in die Tastatur
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, abgeschottet, ausgesperrt
Suchst im Chat Erlösung und findest nur dich selbst
Wirklichkeit und Phantasie verschmelzen zu ein Klumpen
Aus virtueller Masse und binären Codes
Versklavt vom Arbeitsspeicher hockst du in deiner Butze
Essen tust du nur noch um zu überleben
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, ungewaschen, klebrig 
Emotions schockgefrostet, verheddert in der Maus
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, von Megaherz zu Megaschmerz
Ist das nun das Leben, das du wirklich willst?
Abhängig von Updates, Augen gerendert
Ungelenk dein Körper, Sklave deiner Zeit
Festplatte raucht ab, Backup geht verloren
Angst vorm nächsten Absturz, wer beherrscht hier wen?
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, klickst depressiv im Off
Arbeitsspeicher chronisch knapp, die Taktung ist beschissen
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, beidseitig formatierbar
Gefangener von Bites, Joystick der Gefühle
Das Hirn verklumpt mit Datenbrei, Controlling ausgeschlossen
Ist das die schöne, neue Welt oder Horrortrip?
Verdammte Einbahnstraße aus Elektrosmog
Dazwischen Niemandsland aus Omas und Beamten
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, digitales Koma
Analoges Zucken in virtueller Qual
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, Gefangener des Laufwerks
Der Diener wird zum Herrscher, der Sklave wird zum Gott
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, Armee der  Laptopzombies
Schlecht getaktet, falsch gepolt, auf DVD versklavt
Computerfreak, Computerfreak, jung und krank, im Off gedunsen
eklig fetter Fleischkloß, festgepappt am Schirm


----------



## Dalmus (3. April 2008)

Ich bin die Zukunft (Informatiker)!

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Ennia (3. April 2008)

ich bin selbst auch ein Informatiker - wir sind zu dritt in der Abteilung und jeder zockt wow. Klar sind wir freaks, aber wir sind die zukunft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Liebe Progamer und Progamerinnen,

bevor ihr diese Umfrage beantwortet bedenkt bitte folgendes:

Informatiker sind es die BC und 2.4 geschrieben haben, euer schönes WoW als Perlen vor die Füße der Casualsäue (sinnbildliche Formulierung) geworfen haben und euch dadurch zum weinen bringen.

So, und nun beantwortet unvoreingenommen diese Umfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (3. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> kommt drauf an wie ein Informatiker seine Faehigkeiten nutzt
> du hast naemlich einen Aspekt ausser acht gelassen
> es gibt (leider) genug Informatiker, die ihre Faehigkeiten dazu nutzen um anderen zu schaden, denn auch Hacker haben meist eine detaillierte Informatiker-Ausbildung hinter sich
> die wuerde ich nicht gerade als Gesellschaftsdienlich bezeichnen (spiele-programmierer uebrigens auch nicht, da es berreiche in der robotik, applikations-entwicklung gibt, die ich eher als gesellschaftsdienlich finde als schnoede spiele)




naja, so bleiben viele zuhause sitzen und gammeln nit auf der straße rum oder werden gar krimminel, halt also doch einen sozialen aspekt und ist gesellschaftlich nützlich, friedliche sondierung


----------



## Würmchen (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> bevor ihr diese Umfrage beantwortet bedenkt bitte folgendes:
> 
> Informatiker sind es die BC und 2.4 geschrieben haben, euer schönes WoW als Perlen vor die Füße der Casualsäue (sinnbildliche Formulierung) geworfen haben und euch dadurch zum weinen bringen.



najo aber im auftrag und nicht aus freude daran es so zu machen


----------



## peeck (3. April 2008)

Also, erstens sind Informatiker - und da versteh ich jetzt mal den "normalen" Studiengang Dipl.-Informatiker oder was heute als Master angesehen wird - keine Programmiere und sitzen nicht zwangsläufig am PC. 
Das hört sich für den Otto Normalverbraucher jetzt vielleicht etwas merkwürdig an, ist aber  eine grundlegende Falsch Annahme das man als Informatiker Programmiererfahrung haben muss oder sogar nur mit der Entwicklung von Software beschäftigt ist. 

Das Studium beschäftigt sich mit grundlegenden Inhalten der Problemlösung: 

- Mächtigkeiten von Problemen (welche Laufzeiten sind zu erwarten)
- Ressourcen Management 
- Struktur Analyse
- Optimierung 
- Mathematischen Konzepten

Diese Fähigkeiten lassen sich bei der Hard- und Software Entwicklung genauso wie beim Projektmanagement oder der Forschung einsetzen. Programmieren, tun die meisten Informatiker in der Regel nicht oder nur als Hobby.


----------



## DrKnievel (3. April 2008)

Nidhogg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich sitze im Informatikunterricht und darf einen Vortrag über das Thema "Wie sieht die Gesellschaft die Informatik?" machen.
> Deswegen bitte ich euch, hier mitzumachen. ihr dürft gerne eine Meinung dazuschreiben, aber pls dann nur eine konstruktive und keine "nette Umfrage" Antworten oder flames.
> Bitte verschieben wenn im falschen Forum!



Den "Berufszweig" gibt es mittlerweile schon so lange, dass ein Informatiker auch nicht besonderer ist als ein BWLer oder ein Maurer.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. April 2008)

Wow gäbs wohl nicht ohne Informatiker, konnte man vor ein paar Jahren seinen Computer noch selbst mit Hard und Software schnell erweitern, geht es heutzutage nur noch mit profissioneller Hilfe wie Google^^ oder nem Informatiker.

Alleine durch die immer schnellere Entwicklung der Technik. Informatiker werden in höher entwickelten Gesellschaften zwangsläufig benötigt um das vorhande Wissen zu speicher und schneller umzusetzen.

Ob es sich dabei um erleichterungen des täglichen Lebens oder schnöde Unterhaltung (wow) geht.

Jedoch: Sollte es mal zu einer Katastrophe kommen z.B. größeren Naturkatastrophe oder Krieg biste danach erstmal nutzloser als ein Rasenmäher!^^

Bis dahin brauch ich euch für:
- meinen Geschäftscomputer
- Wow
- Handy
und die tausend anderen Dinge die heutzutage schon nen Chip haben und das alltägliche Leben erleichtern! ;-)


----------



## Respekt (3. April 2008)

ja klar aale sind inormatiker.
ein haufen pickelkiddys seid ihr


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

Würmchen schrieb:


> najo aber im auftrag und nicht aus freude daran es so zu machen




HAHA,  ihr Söldner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit  @den über mir
Jaaa ich wusste es Informatiker sind Aale.!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (3. April 2008)

Maradil schrieb:


> danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm hab auch die ausbilding zum IT kaufamann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin aber sysadmin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und hab immer was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weil arbeit ist bei mir - arbeiten und forum ideln =)


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Edit  @den über mir
> Jaaa ich wusste es Informatiker sind Aale.!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein nur inomatiker


----------



## monkeyflash (3. April 2008)

Gibt es auch Informatiker die nicht WoW spielen?


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Nidhogg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich sitze im Informatikunterricht und darf einen Vortrag über das Thema "Wie sieht die Gesellschaft die Informatik?" machen.
> Deswegen bitte ich euch, hier mitzumachen. ihr dürft gerne eine Meinung dazuschreiben, aber pls dann nur eine konstruktive und keine "nette Umfrage" Antworten oder flames.
> Bitte verschieben wenn im falschen Forum!



N bisschen spät, solche Fragen zu stellen, 11 Jahre nachdem die Informatik zum offiziellen Ausbildungsberuf wurde. *g*


----------



## Toppax (3. April 2008)

Also wenn du ernsthaft nen Vortrag für deinen Unterricht vorbereitest, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ein bisschen sinnvollere Fragen und vor allem Antwortmöglichkeiten entwerfen, zweitens das nicht in einem Forum für WOW posten sondern das ganze im echten Leben (zB vor dem Supermarkt oder in der Fußgängerzone) machen und dort Leute direkt befragen. Denn hier erwischst du nur die, die sich (ein klein wenig) mit Computern auskennen.
Für diese Aktion hier würd ich dir als Lehrer ne glatte 6 für Faulheit zur richtigen Durchführung geben.


----------



## nalcarya (3. April 2008)

Ab Wintersemester Medieninformatik Studentin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Informatik ist Zukunft und Informatiker sind wichtige, oftmals missverstandene und mit Füßen getretene Leute. Denn natürlich ist aus Sicht des Kunden (fast) immer wenn irgendein technischer Fehler auftritt derjenige schuld, der die Sache eingerichtet hat, aber damit muss man wohl klarkommen können :>


btw Kommasetzung ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (3. April 2008)

Fahren zwei Informatiker mit dem Auto. Plötzlich fällt der Motor aus.
Der eine "Mist! Kritischer Systemabsturz!"
Der andere "Komm, wir machen einfach alle Fenster zu, gehen raus und starten neu. Vielleicht gehts dann wieder."

Ein Chirurg, ein Architekt und ein Informatiker streiten, wessen Berufsstand der älteste sei.
Der Chirurg: "Gott entnahm Adam eine Rippe und schuf Eva. Die erste Tat war eine Operation!"
Der Architekt widerspricht: "Vor Adam und Eva war das Chaos. Gott baute die Welt. Die erste Tat war folglich eine architektonische Leistung."
Darauf der Informatiker: "Und von wem stammt das Chaos? Von wem wohl?".

Telefonieren zwei Informatiker:
"Na, wie ist das Wetter bei Euch so?"
- "Caps Lock"
"Hä?"
- "Na, Shift ohne Ende"

Zwei Informatiker treffen sich im Park, der eine hat ein neues Fahrrad. Meint der andere: "Boah, dolles Fahrrad, was hast'n gelatzt?" - "War kostenlos." - "Naja, gestern bin ich hier durch den Park gegangen, da kommt ne Frau auf nem Fahrrad vorbei, hält an, zieht sich die Kleider aus, und meint, ich könnte alles von ihr haben, was ich will." - "Hey, echt gute Wahl, die Kleider hätten Dir eh nicht gepaßt..."

Infomatiker sind die Zukunft!!!


----------



## Gwynny (3. April 2008)

Ich denke in der Informatik liegt ein Teil der Zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## RubenPlinius (3. April 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Fahren zwei Informatiker mit dem Auto. Plötzlich fällt der Motor aus.
> Der eine "Mist! Kritischer Systemabsturz!"
> Der andere "Komm, wir machen einfach alle Fenster zu, gehen raus und starten neu. Vielleicht gehts dann wieder."
> 
> ...



genialst xD

informatiker gibt es vielerlei...
und sie unterscheiden sich nicht nur in der kompetenz sondern auch von menschlichen fähigkeiten her
es gibt kellerkinder wie auch höchst sozial umgängliche informatiker...
ich denke nicht dass informatik allein, assozial, dick und picklig macht - das ist einzig und allein von der person abhängig
wenn ich zb unsere wirtschaftsinformatiker auf der wirtschaftsuni hernehm...di sind eigentlich alle ziemlich leivand xD

einen informatiker generell im vorhinein zu verurteilen ist falsch - aber wenn ich den archetyp eines informatikers sehe, dann komme ich nicht umher ohne zu fragen bereits seinen beruf/ausbildung zu erraten
manche typen sind doch eher typisch, machen aber skuriler weiße nicht die mehrheit aus

salut


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> N bisschen spät, solche Fragen zu stellen, 11 Jahre nachdem die Informatik zum offiziellen Ausbildungsberuf wurde. *g*



* /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (11. April 2008)

Hallo liebe buffed Community!
Ich möchte euch allen danken, dass ihr an der Umfrage teilgenommen habt.
Sie mag euch komisch vorgekommen sein und manche Antworten unsinnig, aber der Vortrag ist nunmal darüber, was die allgemeine Gesellschaft von Informatik(ern) hält, und da fanden mein Partner und ich diese Antworten für das buffed Forum angemessen (möge jeder sich sein eigenes Bild über diese Aussage machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Danke noch einmal für euren Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg 
Nidhogg


----------



## Incontemtio (11. April 2008)

Nidhogg schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch allen danken, dass ihr an der Umfrage teilgenommen habt.
> Sie mag euch komisch vorgekommen sein und manche Antworten unsinnig, aber der Vortrag ist nunmal darüber, was die allgemeine Gesellschaft von Informatik(ern) hält, [...]



Die Frage die ihr euch und ich anstelle eurer Lehrerin stellen würde ist doch, ob man das Klientel, das im buffed.de-Forum verkehrt als einen Querschnitt unserer Gesellschaft bezeichnen kann. Spontan würde ich mit nein antworten, denn zwar vermischen sich hier alle Bildungsstände, vom Alter her aber schätze ich auf einen Durchschnitt von vielleicht 25 eher aber jünger, dieser Schnitt ist vom dem der deutschen Gesellschaft weit entfernt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. April 2008)

(x) Es sind auch nur Menschen!
(x) Eine normale Wissenschaft

nciht mehr und nich weniger.


----------



## Calathiel (14. April 2008)

Informatiker > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scherz .. Wir sind auch nur Menschen, die in einer Branche leben die sich erst am organisieren ist


----------



## fst (15. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> und was hat das mit WoW zu tun ?!??!?!
> 
> :bash !!!!




das hieri st das allgemein forum und nicht das WOW forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man merkt wie wach du bist..


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

fst schrieb:


> das hieri st das allgemein forum und nicht das WOW forum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vllt wurde das Thema ja hier hin verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man merkt wie du mitdenkst...


----------

